# Tarmac Elite FACT 6r vs 8r



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm looking at the Specialized Tarmac Elite. My lbs is giving a great deal on the 2009, about 25% cheaper than the 2010. My question is will there be a noticeable difference in stiffness and comfort between the 2009 6r frame vs the 2010 8r frame? Is this difference worth the 25% difference in price?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s54 said:


> I'm looking at the Specialized Tarmac Elite. My lbs is giving a great deal on the 2009, about 25% cheaper than the 2010. My question is will there be a noticeable difference in stiffness and comfort between the 2009 6r frame vs the 2010 8r frame? Is this difference worth the 25% difference in price?


IME what you gain as you go up the CF ladder is a higher modulus of elasticity, or strength to weight (STW) ratio - as in, more stiffness, less weight. There are varying opinions on whether comfort increases, but IMO these two frames are so close in specs that it's likely the differences won't be discernable, unless you decide to weight each. Published weight on the '09 Expert (essentially the '10 Elite), _sans_ better components/ wheels) weighed about 17.8 lbs. while the '09 Elite weighed 18.5 lbs, so you can see that even those differences are relatively small.

FWIW, I own the same frame set ('08 Tarmac Comp) and think it's a great bike for the money. I've recently built up a custom steel bike so comparisons are unavoidable, but to date the two bikes are very similar in ride and handling, which I think says a lot for the Tarmac.

If both the '09 and '10 were equal in price, I'd go for the '10, because you do gain the OS lower bearing and a couple of other minor changes, but for a 25% difference in price, I don't see it as worthwhile. As always, YMMV.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> IME what you gain as you go up the CF ladder is a higher modulus of elasticity, or strength to weight (STW) ratio - as in, more stiffness, less weight. There are varying opinions on whether comfort increases, but IMO these two frames are so close in specs that it's likely the differences won't be discernable, unless you decide to weight each. Published weight on the '09 Expert (essentially the '10 Elite), _sans_ better components/ wheels) weighed about 17.8 lbs. while the '09 Elite weighed 18.5 lbs, so you can see that even those differences are relatively small.
> 
> FWIW, I own the same frame set ('08 Tarmac Comp) and think it's a great bike for the money. I've recently built up a custom steel bike so comparisons are unavoidable, but to date the two bikes are very similar in ride and handling, which I think says a lot for the Tarmac.
> 
> If both the '09 and '10 were equal in price, I'd go for the '10, because you do gain the OS lower bearing and a couple of other minor changes, but for a 25% difference in price, I don't see it as worthwhile. As always, YMMV.


PJ, thanks for the thorough reply! Thanks for pointing out the details, this will help steer me towards the '09..... too bad the lbs is closed today. Happy Easter.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s54 said:


> PJ, thanks for the thorough reply! Thanks for pointing out the details, this will help steer me towards the '09..... too bad the lbs is closed today. Happy Easter.


You're welcome, glad I could help! :thumbsup: 

No need to worry, the LBS will probably be open tomorrow. 

Let us know how it goes. Happy Easter!


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

s54 said:


> PJ, thanks for the thorough reply! Thanks for pointing out the details, this will help steer me towards the '09..... too bad the lbs is closed today. Happy Easter.


I don't know if you made up your mind already, but in 2008 I personally found a significant difference in vibration absorption for my wrists between the 6r and 8r carbon Tarmac.

I would simply suggest you take both for a test ride back to back. Take it on the worst roads in the area that you actually might be biking over. I biked on the sideway for a while (bump bump bump), roads with small potholes and depressed railroad tracks, and even the crushed limestone MUP (as this would be one of the areas I would be spending a time amount of time biking over).

I took out the 6r first - by the end of a 40 minute ride my wrists hurt every time I went over the slightest imperfection in the road. Then I took out the 8r right after that, and my wrists felt a lot better, only hurting when I went over really big stuff like recessed railroad tracks (later I bought a 10r and don't have a problem with either, though that traded wrist comfort for a frame that's so stiff it makes the rest of my body a little achy by the end of a ride).

I made sure the tire pressure was the same on both bikes myself. Several people said they disagreed with me about 6r being hard on them, but that's why I say you should go try it for yourself. I know I feel good about my choice in the end, and I really think I would have regretted it if I had just bought the bike without test riding them back to back.


----------



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

can anyone else give any input on this? I am also looking at the tarmac elite and the two opinions do not look conclusive


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

swang169 said:


> can anyone else give any input on this? I am also looking at the tarmac elite and the two opinions do not look conclusive


Based on my experiences my opinions _are_ conclusive, and I'd guess Paul would say the same for his. I think you mean he and I are not in agreement, but that's not entirely true either. 

Much of this is subjective and based on a variety of factors such as cycling background/ experiences, physical idiosyncrasies, rider weight, riding styles, simple preferences, etc., so I think Paul offers some good advice by telling the OP (and you if you're contemplating the same or similar purchase) to ride the bikes back to back. Who knows, after that you and the OP may also walk away with differing impressions. It happens all the time and points up the value of test rides. We _ride_ bikes, we don't just study spec sheets or _look_ at bikes. 

Lastly, if you notice, I did offer that "If both the '09 and '10 were equal in price, I'd go for the '10"... and explained why, so there's not total disagreement here, just differing thoughts on ride qualities. And keep in mind that my opinions/ response were based on the OP's pointed question "Is this difference worth the 25% difference in price?" My (short) answer? No.

Bottom line is, it's going to be your bike, not ours, so while it's great to tap the resources of this forum for input, ultimately it's you who has to decide what bike is best. So go ride them and let us know what _your_ opinions are. :thumbsup:


----------



## adauphin (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the 6r on my 09 comp, first thing I did was swap the bar tape to the thicker gel similiar to the Roubaix.

Very noticeable difference.


----------



## jamesbrowm (Jan 24, 2007)

Frame first,components second.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

jamesbrowm said:


> Frame first,components second.


09 and 10 Tarmac Elite's have the same components.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

s54 said:


> 09 and 10 Tarmac Elite's have the same components.


Well? Did you buy a bike? Which one did you end up getting? For what it's worth, having read JP's sound advice throughout the course of a year, I would, if I were you, give his opinion considerable thought. The dude simply knows what he's talking about.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Well? Did you buy a bike? Which one did you end up getting? For what it's worth, having read JP's sound advice throughout the course of a year, I would, if I were you, give his opinion considerable thought. The dude simply knows what he's talking about.


Yup PJ is the man, thanks to his advice and the others here, I ended up with the '09 elite. With the money I saved from the '10, I picked up a set of Look pedals, Sidi shoes, and still have money leftover. So far, I've been loving it. No pics yet, but will post them up as soon as I get the chance to snap a few.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

s54 said:


> Yup PJ is the man, thanks to his advice and the others here, I ended up with the '09 elite. With the money I saved from the '10, I picked up a set of Look pedals, Sidi shoes, and still have money leftover. So far, I've been loving it. No pics yet, but will post them up as soon as I get the chance to snap a few.


Congratulations! Then this was a useful and informative thread. What Look pedals and Sidi shoes did you end up getting? I have Look Keo Classic pedals and Sidi Zeta shoes. I love both and am really glad I got them. The Sidis are the most comfortable cycling shoes I have ever worn - followed closely by my Specialized Comp mountain bike shoes.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Congratulations! Then this was a useful and informative thread. What Look pedals and Sidi shoes did you end up getting? I have Look Keo Classic pedals and Sidi Zeta shoes. I love both and am really glad I got them. The Sidis are the most comfortable cycling shoes I have ever worn - followed closely by my Specialized Comp mountain bike shoes.


Thanks! Yes, this thread was in fact useful in my decision. RBR in general is one of the greatest resources out there. I also went with the Keo Classics and went with the Sidi Zypher's. They have been good to me so far and I have no complaints whatsoever. I did notice some knee soreness after a 40+ mile ride this weekend. I'll most likely end up getting my cleats fitted at my LBS.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

s54 said:


> Thanks! Yes, this thread was in fact useful in my decision. RBR in general is one of the greatest resources out there. I also went with the Keo Classics and went with the Sidi Zypher's. They have been good to me so far and I have no complaints whatsoever. I did notice some knee soreness after a 40+ mile ride this weekend. I'll most likely end up getting my cleats fitted at my LBS.


Zephyrs. Nice. I think they replaced the Zeta except you have the new and improved carbon sole which equals lighter and stiffer. Yes, get that fitting. It's probably nothing more than cleat placement.

Fantastic, my friend! I am exstatic that you got what you wanted and, more importantly, that you're happy!

RBR is a great resource and, if used properly, can help people get not only what they want but also what they need. Such as in your case. PJ is a great, great resource on this board and I am glad that he was able to guide you so well.


----------



## s54 (Aug 7, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Zephyrs. Nice. I think they replaced the Zeta except you have the new and improved carbon sole which equals lighter and stiffer. Yes, get that fitting. It's probably nothing more than cleat placement.
> 
> Fantastic, my friend! I am exstatic that you got what you wanted and, more importantly, that you're happy!
> 
> RBR is a great resource and, if used properly, can help people get not only what they want but also what they need. Such as in your case. PJ is a great, great resource on this board and I am glad that he was able to guide you so well.


Ah okay, that explains why when I was shopping for shoes, I saw both Zephyr's and Zeta's but no Zeta's on the Sidi website. 

In due time and with experience, I hope I can contribute to this forum the same way others have helped me. 

I can't wait to ride again!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

s54 said:


> Yup PJ is the man, thanks to his advice and the others here, I ended up with the '09 elite. With the money I saved from the '10, I picked up a set of Look pedals, Sidi shoes, and still have money leftover. So far, I've been loving it. No pics yet, but will post them up as soon as I get the chance to snap a few.


Hey, congrats on the new bike! Ride often and ride safe! :thumbsup: 

But, you _know_ how much we enjoy pics here. :yesnod:


----------

